# North American Rescue



## medicp94dao (Oct 5, 2009)

I was recently looking on line for some new goodies... and came across North American Rescue. It is geared toward Tactical Medics... just wondering if anyone has any experience with their gear??


----------



## newguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I like their products. The medics (and me) have a lot of tac med gear that was issued to us from out unit. The only time we get stuff like that is when we are deployed. I tried to order from them individually, but the customer service...sucks...When my unit orders stuff from them using a GSA C/C then the products get to us within 2 weeks.

Good tac med gear. expensive to...


----------



## Afflixion (Oct 8, 2009)

The gear is innovative and such but most of it rather poorly constructed... their backboards actually bend in the middle when you put anyone over 160 on them for example. The military chooses them to issue to us so It's kind of forced upon us, their bags and stuff are alright, but the actual medical equipment they produce is quite shoddy. In my opinion at least


----------



## redcrossemt (Nov 30, 2009)

Took awhile to get my last order, but I am impressed by the BOA constricting band, as well as their tourniquet.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Nov 30, 2009)

they are a good company, lots of good gear, most of the medical gear I am issued is from NAR.... they make these cool 14g needles for needle decomp, pretty cool, for field, and tactical medicine.


----------

